# labor or prolaps



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

So i have posted about sweet pea a few times now but today she is actually.contracting! Went in to let her out and she is contracting. Her damaged milk bags are not full (possibly due to damage) she has been having milky discharge from her vulva the last week. Her ligs are gone as of this morning. No chance this is a prolaps of the ligs are gone right?


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Not sure if this pic willhelp with anything but his is her this.morning


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks like her rectum to me.........


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Like her rectum is prolapsing?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

jysska said:


> Like her rectum is prolapsing?


It doesn't look like it's coming out much......can you push it back in? When is her due date?


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

We adopted her and all her owners could tell us was she was exposed four months ago  irritates me that they had no clue! There is nothing per say to push in... Her rectum just looks pink and the slightest bit puffy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When the babies are big, they are taking up a lot of room. The goat's back end is the point of least resistance so many times it can look pushed out.


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

So if her ligs have gone and she iw contracting this is or could be the start of labor?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

jysska said:


> So if her ligs have gone and she iw contracting this is or could be the start of labor?


It's possible.....how does her udder look?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Ooopppssss just saw that in the original post..


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally got in contact with previous owners and the girls where exposed in November! So we should be kidding any day depending at what point they actually got pregnant in November


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

For me it is a little hard to really see the picture. 

They do tend to bulge a little as they are getting close.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How's she doing?


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

I think things are picking up. She curled her lips on one of the last three contractions.


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

As far as i can tell she is getting ready at the least. Still see a lot of movement from baby i think he is getting all lined up.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Good luck!!!


----------



## jysska (Apr 18, 2013)

I will need it  I have a local pygmy breeder i can call any time. Hope its just a smooth delivery for our first time Z


----------

